# لما تكون متضايق..وتحس انك وحيد



## candy shop (10 يوليو 2008)

لما تكون زعلان متضايق
لما تحس انك وحيد محتاج
لما تحس انك بتتكلم و محدش سامعك
لما تحس انك عاوز تجري و تترمي في حض حد
لما تحتاج حد يسمعك و تشكيله همومك و مشاكلك
حد حنين يمسح دمعك و يشد ايديك يقومك تاني كل ماتقع

مش هتلاقي حد غيرة
مفيش غير بابا يسوع ابوك السماوي
هو الوحيد اللي دايما هتلاقيه جنبك في وقت الضيق
يهتم بيك و يخاف عليك و يبعت ملايكته حوليك و مش هيخلي رجلك تزل
عمرك ما هتحس بالخوف و انت معاه و هترمي كل حول الدنيا بس ثق فيه

ده حنانه فاق الكل و حضنه يضم كتير
و كمان بشرط بسيط .... خليك واثق فيه علطوووول
و متجيش عليك لحظه تشك مرة او يهتز ايمانك انك واقف لوحدك

من النهارده اتكلم معاه و هو هيسمعك اكيد
ببساطه جدا من غير لا عقد و لا كلاكيع من قلبك كلمه
حكي معاه ... افتحله قلبك..... قوله اللي مضايقك كله و سيب الباقي عليه
و عمرك ما هتقوله علي حاجه و متلاقيش حلها علطوووووول لو لمصلحتك

مين منا فكر بليل قبل ما ينام يقول لبابا يسوع و ماما العدرا تصبحوا علي خير
و يصلي و يحكي معاهم و ينام ...... دي اقل حاجه ممكن نعملها للذي احبنا حتي المنتهي و اتصلب عشاننا علي خشبه الصليب و دفع كل ديوننا 

ملقيين كل همومكم عليه لانه هو يعتني بكم 



منقول​


----------



## happy angel (11 يوليو 2008)

موضوع فى منتهى الروعة ياكاندى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لما تكون متضايق..وتحس انك وحيد*

*شكراً لأختنا الحبيبة كاندى على هذه الكلمات الروحانية الرقيقة .
[ لَسْتُ وَحْدِي ، لأَنَّ الآبَ مَعِي ] 
يو16: 32 .​*


----------



## Esther (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لما تكون متضايق..وتحس انك وحيد*

الله يا كاندى بجد كلمات روعة 
الرب يباركك


----------



## maibel86 (15 يوليو 2008)

_*فعلا كلام رااااااااااائع وجميل 
ربنا يعوضك ياكاندى*_
_*(.... دع خوفك يقودك الى الرب وسلم امرك و نفسك لعنايته الفائقة ....ثق به لانه يحفظ وعوده......اتكل عليه و على امانته)*_


----------



## اورسولا (15 يوليو 2008)

*مفيش غير بابا يسوع ابوك السماوي
هو الوحيد اللي دايما هتلاقيه جنبك في وقت الضيق
*​*
*

*بالفعل مفيش غير بابا يسوع ما لينا غيره *

*له المجد والكرامه للابد*


*ميرسي يكاندي ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك باسم يسوع*​


----------



## candy shop (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لما تكون متضايق..وتحس انك وحيد*



happy angel قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الروعة ياكاندى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لما تكون متضايق..وتحس انك وحيد*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *شكراً لأختنا الحبيبة كاندى على هذه الكلمات الروحانية الرقيقة .
> [ لَسْتُ وَحْدِي ، لأَنَّ الآبَ مَعِي ]
> يو16: 32 .​*



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لما تكون متضايق..وتحس انك وحيد*



esther قال:


> الله يا كاندى بجد كلمات روعة
> الرب يباركك




شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لما تكون متضايق..وتحس انك وحيد*



maibel86 قال:


> _*فعلا كلام رااااااااااائع وجميل
> ربنا يعوضك ياكاندى*_
> _*(.... دع خوفك يقودك الى الرب وسلم امرك و نفسك لعنايته الفائقة ....ثق به لانه يحفظ وعوده......اتكل عليه و على امانته)*_



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لما تكون متضايق..وتحس انك وحيد*



اورسولا قال:


> *مفيش غير بابا يسوع ابوك السماوي
> هو الوحيد اللي دايما هتلاقيه جنبك في وقت الضيق
> *​*
> *
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ziad14d (19 يوليو 2008)

امين يارب شدد عزمي وقوي ايماني


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لما تكون متضايق..وتحس انك وحيد*



ziad14d قال:


> امين يارب شدد عزمي وقوي ايماني




امين

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك​


----------



## amjad-ri (26 يوليو 2008)

شكرا كاندي

مواضيعك كلها في الصميم

شكرا ليكي​


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لما تكون متضايق..وتحس انك وحيد*



amjad-ri قال:


> شكرا كاندي
> 
> مواضيعك كلها في الصميم
> 
> شكرا ليكي​



ميرسى لزوقك يا امجد

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مينا 188 (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لما تكون متضايق..وتحس انك وحيد*

*لما اكون تعبان اروح لمين غيرك انت اللى بتشفينى يا يسوع اركع واصليلك 

لما اكون حزين اروح لمين غيرك انت اللى تفرحنى يا يسوع اركع واصليلك

يارب انسى خطايانا ولا تنسانا

شكرا كاندى ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (7 أغسطس 2008)

جميييييييييل أوى يا كاندى ميرسى


----------



## candy shop (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لما تكون متضايق..وتحس انك وحيد*



مينا 188 قال:


> *لما اكون تعبان اروح لمين غيرك انت اللى بتشفينى يا يسوع اركع واصليلك
> 
> لما اكون حزين اروح لمين غيرك انت اللى تفرحنى يا يسوع اركع واصليلك
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: لما تكون متضايق..وتحس انك وحيد*



ميريام عادل قال:


> جميييييييييل أوى يا كاندى ميرسى



ميرسى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لما تكون متضايق..وتحس انك وحيد*

ملقيين كل همومكم عليه لانه هو يعتني بكم 

_موضوع جميل اوى ياكاندى

ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## mero_engel (8 أغسطس 2008)

*كاندي مش لاقيه كلام اقوله بجد*
*غير ربنا يخليكي لينا *
*كلنا محتاجين نسمع الكلام الجميل دا *
*ربنايبارك حياتك*​


----------



## candy shop (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لما تكون متضايق..وتحس انك وحيد*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> ملقيين كل همومكم عليه لانه هو يعتني بكم
> 
> _موضوع جميل اوى ياكاندى
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​_



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: لما تكون متضايق..وتحس انك وحيد*



mero_engel قال:


> *كاندي مش لاقيه كلام اقوله بجد*
> *غير ربنا يخليكي لينا *
> *كلنا محتاجين نسمع الكلام الجميل دا *
> *ربنايبارك حياتك*​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا حبيبتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

